# Poachers



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was hunting on Friday @ the Mackey Ford public hunting off of 762. I was small game hunting .......It was getting close to the end of leagal shooting time so I walk back to my truck ...... It was way to dark to be shooting and i hear a slug or a big boom ........ I waited around the parking lot to see who it was ... There was an amish boy about 20 years old with his two buddies. ... I said did you see anything he said yea I shot at a doe ..... I was thinking to my self wtf ......... I told him it was illeagal and it is not cool to be shooting slugs when bowhunters are in the woods with out orange on .....I acted like it did not bother me and I made small talk with them and I wrote down there l plate number and called the D.N.R As I was leaving there was still bowhunters in the woods ...They were standing in the parking lot shooting off slugs into the woods Freaking idiots .......They also told me yea we kill deer here all the time with our shotguns and never had a problem I hope theese fools get caught......They drive a grey intrepid 98 i wont post there number plates but make sure you are not in the woods with these idiots out in the woods :{ i am not going back there anymore


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Not familiar with that hunting area. What county you in?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Amish and driving a Dodge not a buggy?  So they did not recover the doe? Not really following this story. I believe the area is in Pickaway county


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry guys i am kinda like our friend erie streamer lol j/k i was hunting getting dark walking to car, that point it was dark heard loud gunshots ..... So i waited around the parking lot and wanted to see who was shooting..... Three guys came outa the woods...... One with a shot gun one with 17 hmr one no gun .........The guy with the beard and the shot gun was amish.. I asked you see anything ....."i shot at a doe and missed" I told him it was not legal ...HE saif " I do it all the time" i took his license plate acting like it did not offend me .......At that point there was still 3-4 cars in the lot I am assuming bow hunters and they started shooting into the brush line just to shoot slugs and all some one could have gotten shot that was when i was pulling out .... I was unsafe and i hope those idoits get finned big time sorry about the confusion.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i don't care for straw heads and there ways of hunting Ive seen them come on privet property,from my stand and shoot deer and cut them into quarters and the younger boys carry them out,they like to poach on other people's land then hut there's at there leaser,there not the god fearing folks you think they are they drink, smoke.and do drugs too,just my 2ct,


----------

